# no files in NPL



## Jitterbug (Jun 28, 2011)

This is totally doing my head in and I have been searching the internet like mad for weeks with no luck.
For some reason I have no files showing up in the folders on my NPL. I have tried the Tivo desktop software with no luck.
I have used VUZE which has randomly worked for me twice (not on consecutive tries), but I swear I haven't changed a single thing and it is no longer working. The only thing that seemed to kick it into gear was a power outage. I have tried rebooting everything to no avail.
I have also installed PyTivoX which worked the very first time I opened and used it, but hasn't worked since. The folders for all these apps show on my Tivo, but the videos do not... It's driving me mad. It's got to be something simple because it has worked before. Does anyone have any suggestions?
I'm using Mac OSX 10.6.7 and as far as I know I have the latest versions of tivo desktop, vuze and pytivo.... 
Thank you!!


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

Have you tried turning folders off and seeing if the shows appear in the NPL?

Peter.


----------



## Jitterbug (Jun 28, 2011)

I just turned off folders and there is still no files. There are still folders for VUZE, PYTiVO and Tivo desktop though, and they are still empty.


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

Very weird...

Just to confirm you are talking about the NPL as viewed on the TV right?

If you record something it just disappears?

Peter.


----------



## Jitterbug (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh hang on.. I have the files that I have recorded from the tv directly to the tivo showing in my NPL. And I can get files from the TiVO to my imac. But I cannot get files from my imac to transfer to my tivo.
I have been mucking around with this for so long I forgot to mention the most basic detail... sorry...


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

It sounds like the Bonjour mDNS broadcast packets from your computer aren't getting through your firewall or router. If you can't figure it out, try manually adding the IP address of your imac. That option should be at the bottom of the Music, Photos & Showcases list.


----------



## Jitterbug (Jun 28, 2011)

hmm, I tried adding the ip address manually and it says no servers were found at that IP address.


----------

